# Swimmer's ear, home remedies?



## chattahoochee (Jul 4, 2012)

Anybody got any good home remedies for Swimmer's ear?

My usual concoction of rubbing alcohol, vinegar and epsom salt aint cutting it....


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jul 4, 2012)

boric acid and rubbing alcohol mix.


----------



## chattahoochee (Jul 4, 2012)

JaxJonBoat said:


> boric acid and rubbing alcohol mix.



I dont know about the boric acid, seriously?


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jul 5, 2012)

absolutely, not kidding.....works the best, the alcohol will dry any water that might be in there and the boric acid will kill anything growing in there, used this every summer when i was a teen and life guarding at wet'n wild in Orlando....you can buy it already mixed up at the drug store, just read the label on some of the swimmers ear bottles and you will see that it has both ingredients. I would make my own tho, much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jul 5, 2012)

here is a link to a google search, many topics using boric acid.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=boric+acid+and+swimmers+ear&oq=boric+acid+and+swimm&gs_l=hp.1.0.0i30j0i22.2581.7103.0.11448.20.17.0.3.3.0.203.1776.11j4j1.16.0.edvst..0.0.OMovXH6W_B4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=e757a35b73c411c2&biw=1024&bih=527


----------



## chattahoochee (Jul 5, 2012)

The more research I do on Boric acid the more I find it's medicinal uses.

It's the active ingredient in Visine that cures pink eye.

Thank you Jax, I'm afraid it's a full blown ear infection now tho...


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm glad this subject came up....I have swimmer's ear in BOTH ears right now. I recently put a pond in my backyard, and trimmed it out with masonry work, Well, naturally, when setting the stones, some of the mortar and grout went into the pond. So, once I had it all done, I got in there with a mask and a pool vacuum, and cleaned all the cement/lime residue out the bottom of the pond. I was stirring it up with my hands while I was vacuuming, so, I'm sure some of it went in my ears. I'm thinking the high pH from the lime might be part of the problem, it may have irritated my ears. I tried some drops that I bought from the pharmacy last night......still hasn't cleared it up. I definitely want to clear it up before it becomes infected. So, I'll try the boric acid.


----------



## chattahoochee (Jul 5, 2012)

The only thing I have encountered more painful is a busted ankle. After having broken ribs, a broken jaw and a busted shoulder, an ear infection is very painful.

I dive professionally, I am in 20-25 pools (different ones) every week. I also dive recreationally alot, mostly the river as well as Lake Harding and Martin, one would think I would have a great remedy but no....


----------



## bigwave (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey do you think this would work on my dog? He always has ear infections.....will it hurt him? I would like to find a cheaper alternative than taking him to the vet every time.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 5, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey do you think this would work on my dog? He always has ear infections.....will it hurt him? I would like to find a cheaper alternative than taking him to the vet every time.



I just use the over the counter dog ear cleaner for my pup when she gets infected. Tilt the head sideways, pour some in and squish/massage it around with their ear for about a minute. Paper towel to wipe up the fir after they shake it out. Should clear up in a few couple days.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 6, 2012)

I used a 50/50 mix of vinegar and alcohol, put in my ears several times yesterday. Today, the pain is almost gone from my ears and jaws. It's been about 20 years since I've had swimmer's ear, and hopefully, it'll be another 20 before it happens again!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 7, 2012)

When I get water in my ear, I slap my head sideways on the water surface, it breaks the water free and prevents swimmers ear. Once I get swimmers ear, I go to the Doctor. I aint messing around with my ears, you only get one set, and they will never grow back.


----------

